# Auto Detox: Ferrari 458 italia



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Ferrari 458 italia - www.autodetox.co.uk

I had the pleasure of working on this Italian beauty a couple of weeks ago for a regular client.

The work to be carried out for the client ? Exterior enhancement (no interior or engine bay on this detail) a single stage machine polish to enhance the gloss. The car is booked in later in the year for a 2 day correction to address the defects that were left after one days work.

How she stood on a patchy cloudy day with the odd burst of sunshine














































The car had been badly machine polished in the past there was polish residue, buffer trails etc around the car
































































Carbon ceramic Brembo breaks














































Onto the wash stage:

Swissvax car bath, 2 buckets & super plush wash mitt prepared for later










Wheel arches:

Pre rinsed with the jet wash, treated to Bilthamber all purpose cleaner & 2 vikan brushes to gently clean the area



















Alloys:

These were also treated to BH apc due to the carbon ceramic breaks & a variety of brushes to ensue total cleaning, of course pre rinsed with the jet wash first, you dont want to be cleaning a dry alloy.


















































































Finally rinsed off the cleaning agent.

Tyres were also cleaned of any old dressing sing APC & 2 detailing brushes




























Body work:

A thorough jet was to remove as much dirt & dirty rain that had dried on the surfaces, PM3 applied through the pressure sprayer which was thoroughly rinsed off after a short while




























Next up to tackle any polish residue left from previous machine attempt by another,

Soft detail brush & apc



















Parking sensors too










Inside the mirrors










Ferrari wing emblems



















Panel gaps



















Once these were all attended to & I rinsed off as I went along its time to wash with the buckets I prepared earlier










Lovely plush wash mitt !










Rinsed & moved onto tar removal

Theres a cheeky chappie !



















The paintwork was fairly smooth so I opted for BH fine clay










This did the trick nicely

Final rinse & time for drying.

Plush drying towels for the paintwork & microfiber cloths for every where else










Opening up every where



















The car was taped, paint reading taken & a single stage machine polish was under taken via the rotary

The paintwork was prepared perfectly for wax via Swissvax cleaner fluid normal & a layer of Swissvax Scuderia was applied via german applicator










The matt parts around the car were treated to the Siwssvax Opaque range










Tail pipes polished










Tyres dressed










Plus all the other little things that make the detail what it is were completed

Leaving the car looking like this in 9.5 hours of work

The owner was very pleased with the transformation & looks forward to the 2 day event in a couple of months, in his own words "the quest for perfection" (good name for a detailing company ! ha ha)

Here she is:

















































































































































Thank you for taking the time to read another detailing thread all be it a short one this time 

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox
www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work on a mean car, Brings back memories of when i drove one of these.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, amazing work. That's such a stunning colour too, i've never seen it before! I bet there wont be many in the world, looks so mean from the front, love the lights!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work there. Different colour you don't often see.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> very nice :thumb:


Cheers Aaron



prokopas said:


> Great work


Thanks mate



Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning work on a mean car, Brings back memories of when i drove one of these.


Cheers Scrim, you lucky man ! Would love a spin in one of these :thumb:



JBirchy said:


> Wow, amazing work. That's such a stunning colour too, i've never seen it before! I bet there wont be many in the world, looks so mean from the front, love the lights!


Thanks Birchy, it is a gorgeous colour, a special order from the factory Grigio something or other :lol: but does look stunning :thumb:

Cheers guys
Baz


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

s3 rav said:


> Great work there. Different colour you don't often see.


Cheers Rav, lol missed your reply as I was typing :thumb:


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

I didnt think i'd like the colour, but that's amazing after.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Cracking work on a lovely colour mate.

is the gazebo yours or the customers?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

carbonangel said:


> I didnt think i'd like the colour, but that's amazing after.


when I saw it I wasn't taken by it but as the wore on it looked stunning :thumb:



tom-225 said:


> Cracking work on a lovely colour mate.
> 
> is the gazebo yours or the customers?


Cheers Tom, its the clients tent. I have my unit he has his tent :lol:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent work there Barry:thumb: on one of my favourite sexy supercars !
Love the colour !

Mario*


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Auto Detox said:


> Cheers Scrim, you lucky man ! Would love a spin in one of these :thumb:
> Baz


It aint something you will forget lol Doubt ill ever experience anything like it again, Superb car to drive.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice:thumb:


Brian


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..never seen in this colour


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

what an amazing colour. stunning work


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work there


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Love the colour very striking. Good job on the detail. :thumb:


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

Amazing work!! Love these


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thoughful stroking of the beard whilst inspecting your handiwork?? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

That is a corking finish on a great car!!
What is the colour called?

Kev


----------



## powey001 (Oct 29, 2010)

Great work but what a nasty colour


----------



## woppers18 (Dec 23, 2011)

absolutely beautiful car! unusual colour too but pretty cool! hoping to work on one of these soon


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there buddy :thumb:


----------



## tesscott6312 (Apr 24, 2006)

Great work but i personally think the colour resembles undercoat.
Each to their own though!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Bkjames said:


> Very nice:thumb:
> 
> Brian


Thanks Brian :thumb:



tonyy said:


> Looks fantastic..never seen in this colour


Cheers Tonyy, it is a very rare colour



horned yo said:


> what an amazing colour. stunning work


Thanks mate



gb270 said:


> Great work there


Cheers



__D5__ said:


> Love the colour very striking. Good job on the detail. :thumb:


Excellent thanks,



AlexJT said:


> Amazing work!! Love these


CHeers Alex



adf27 said:


> Thoughful stroking of the beard whilst inspecting your handiwork?? :lol::lol::lol:


:lol: hmmm as I'm clean shaven, it was more like "yup thats looks nice, what shall I have for my tea when I get home in an hour & a half...?" 



spursfan said:


> That is a corking finish on a great car!!
> What is the colour called?
> 
> Kev


Hi Kev, thanks mate its Grigio Medio :thumb:



powey001 said:


> Great work but what a nasty colour


thanks



woppers18 said:


> absolutely beautiful car! unusual colour too but pretty cool! hoping to work on one of these soon


I agree quite stunning, they are lovely cars to work on if you do get one have fun :thumb:



DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there buddy :thumb:


Thanks mate



tesscott6312 said:


> Great work but i personally think the colour resembles undercoat.
> Each to their own though!


thanks

Cheers guys
Baz


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding work! :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

gorgeous motor


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Lovely car, very nice colour, and perfect work!


----------



## GiannisM (May 11, 2012)

Very nice work!!:argie::argie:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> Outstanding work! :thumb:


Thank you :thumb:



-Mat- said:


> gorgeous motor


Thanks mat



cocos said:


> Lovely car, very nice colour, and perfect work!


Thanks cocos 



GiannisM said:


> Very nice work!!:argie::argie:


Thank you :thumb:

Cheers guys 
Baz


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I want I want :argie:

Absolutely top job :thumb:

Always thought a Ferrari had to be in red till I saw this colour. VERY nice!


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow...looks great Baz...would love a spin in one of these.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Superb as always Baz:thumb:


----------

